
Chrome 70 beta has a face detection API - stupidcar
https://blog.chromium.org/2018/09/chrome-70-beta-shape-detection-web.html
======
kankroc
I don't want to jump the gun and call it creepy just yet, but what is it for
exactly?

~~~
mcpherrinm
The most common end-user use of face detection is probably adding filters and
decorations to photos.

This isn't too hard to do in javascript, but I assume a native implementation
is much faster.

I'm not sure why it would be creepy; face recognition is easily done locally.
Every camera implements it, for example, for focusing on faces.

------
egfx
This is rad! Native support. Looks like my old company and team that brought
Goggle's goggle's back at work again.

This will do wonders for my little GIF app.

[https://GIF.COM.AI](https://GIF.COM.AI)

~~~
egfx
downvoters just don't understand :|

Funny how you can downvote a comment without investigating what it's all
about.

~~~
traek
Consider explaining enough details in your comment so that it doesn’t require
readers to investigate?

------
some_account
Someone felt I was wrong when calling Google creepy the other day.

My mistake. Why would facial recognition connected with Google be creepy.
It's... "convenient". So convenient....to have Google help you provide that
feature... Yeah.

Google. Not creepy. Sane.

~~~
jstarfish
> The Shape Detection API makes a device's shape detection capabilities
> available on the web, letting you identify faces, barcodes, and text in
> images.

This sounds like a boon for blind users. Your browser can now leverage device
capabilities to interpret more than just text.

~~~
squarefoot
Like any technology it can be used to do good and bad things. Unfortunately in
this universe helping blind people is a lot less profitable than snatching
user face, voice and personal data to clone existing identities or build fake
ones. In the modern Internet anything that can be exploited or abused will be;
hence the mistrust. So thanks but no thanks.

